# Portugal tolls



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have just been given this link by my Sister in law.
It may be useful for future tours of Portugal

http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home

http://www.visitportugal.com/NR/exeres/D1F46576-727B-42CA-BA69-C33AFBA3D81C,frameless.htm


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very mcuh for that; looks like a very useful and very clearly set out website.

What a pity that the Portuguese authorities did not publish it a couple of years ago and save a lot of us a lot of bother and confusion !

G


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks very mcuh for that; looks like a very useful and very clearly set out website.
> 
> What a pity that the Portuguese authorities did not publish it a couple of years ago and save a lot of us a lot of bother and confusion !
> 
> G


Thanks grizzly, I thought it was a lot clearer than all of the waffle that has come out in the past


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> I have just been given this link by my Sister in law.
> It may be useful for future tours of Portugal
> 
> http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home
> ...


Thought I would just bump this up for folks who have not seen it.
Sorry if you have already read the links, but they are quite useful and I only wish I had them when we went to Portugal.

http://www.portugaltolls.com/en/web/portal-de-portagens/home

http://www.visitportugal.com/NR/exeres/D1F46576-727B-42CA-BA69-C33AFBA3D81C,frameless.htm


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We hirED a car for 4 days and went through 3 tolls, I asked Europcar how I pay them, they said they would send the bill to the camp we are on and I can pay at the hole in the wall at a bank, is this correct ?

DJM


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We hirED a car for 4 days and went through 3 tolls, I asked Europcar how I pay them, they said they would send the bill to the camp we are on and I can pay at the hole in the wall at a bank, is this correct ?
> DJM


You could have paid at a Post Office by supplying the Registration number of the car. This option is only availble for Portuguese registered vehicles and only within a certain number of days after driving through the tolls.

You may have difficulty paying at a hole in the wall with a non potuguese credit or debit card. I think the only option that comes up is to make a withdrawal.

JohnW


----------

